# Hey NE Ohio guys



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering if you guys want to meet up in March? An equipment dealer is having their open house, March 21 9am to 4 pm, it is Best truck on Pelton in Willoughby. All kinds of landscapers and snowplowers go there. It is free, they have tons of food, all kinds of people from Boss, Meyer etc will be there. You can walk through the entire shop. meet everyone,etc. It is really fun. I have gone the past 5 years and always had a great time. Just wondering if any one else wants to show up and have a good time?


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

That sounds neat, I will put it on my calendar.
Thanks
Don


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd go it sounds fun and i'll be out of a job........


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Be out of a job??


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

i #ucked up ...i'm helping a friend:crying: :realmad: :crying: :realmad: i can't decide to cry or KILL HIM!!!! his guy got mad and walked so i'm the fill in ........


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds great....I'd like to check it out. Can you post some directions and times? I'd like to put some faces with the names on this site, too.....I think


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I can throw the address up so you can google it. It is 38399 Pelton rd. Willoughby, Ohio, 44094 It is from 9am to 4 pm all day. They got food and everything


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Tom I'll put it on the calender also. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;368083 said:


> I can throw the address up so you can google it. It is 38399 Pelton rd. Willoughby, Ohio, 44094 It is from 9am to 4 pm all day. They got food and everything


Yes I am quoting my self. I am a dumbass at times. I meant mapquest, not google. Cool, it will be nice to see everyone there


----------

